# Smart guy falls out of a tree!!



## parrisw (Mar 20, 2007)

Watch this dumbass fall out of a tree. 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=342407786146984878


----------



## Dixie1 (Mar 30, 2007)

amazing the tree didn't break. it showed him.


----------



## arboralliance (Mar 31, 2007)

*um...*

He kinda didnt bounce like the cheerleader off "Heroes"...


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Mar 31, 2007)

Nothin' like climbin' on the underside of a tree!!!


----------



## computeruser (Mar 31, 2007)

Look, ma, no brains!

Moron.


----------



## B-Edwards (Mar 31, 2007)

Fool!


----------



## parrisw (Apr 1, 2007)

Ya it was pretty dumb, what the heck was he trying to accomplish, besides hurting himself and looking stupid.


----------



## ryno (Oct 15, 2007)

I used to do that when i was i kid (when i weighed about 100 lbs). We called it tree riding. Those little saplings are very flexible. It was a lot of fun. 


When i was in collage i tried to deminstrate for my girlfriend and the whole tree top broke off. Not only did i land on my back from 10-12 feet the tree fell right on top of me. I learned my lesson. Never agian


----------



## Kydan (Dec 10, 2007)

He might be making a snare trap maybe hmmmm.


----------



## ents (Dec 10, 2007)

And yet he posted it for all the world to see. Weird.


----------



## TOP TREE FELLER (Jan 12, 2008)

Glad to see he didn't fall on the dog that ran by!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sprig (Jan 12, 2008)

*DOH! Lol.*

How many millions of years of people tryin' to get out of the trees (debatable no doubt), and you have a prime example of 'throw-back' crop up once in a while, Darwin Awards would be proud. Now why a person would admit to such idiocy, hm................ just lucky the tree didn't snap an' spear him, sheesh! If ya live in bear territory I'm sure this would work, to feed the bears that is 

:monkey:


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jan 12, 2008)

The dog is smarter than the guy in the video....

Yeah, Darwin wrote about :censored: guys like this. I Bet even he never thought we'd get to watch them on the youtube.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm calling OSHA !


----------



## notahacker (Jan 15, 2008)

*Italmec Spider Lifts*

oops


----------



## logger121 (Jan 20, 2008)

*hes an idiot*



notahacker said:


> oops



this guy must have went to a college to get dumbified, surprising the tree didnt break on the dip [email protected]#


----------



## Highclimber OR (Jan 20, 2008)

I like how he mentioned that he screwed up his elbow, pretty lucky.


----------



## logger121 (Jan 20, 2008)

*yea but*



Highclimber OR said:


> I like how he mentioned that he screwed up his elbow, pretty lucky.



yea but you dont try to climb a tree that small


----------

